# Shunt trip breakers



## jack756 (Mar 8, 2010)

What type of applications would require using a shunt trip breaker?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

We use them via switches on the doors of our welding controllers.


----------



## jack756 (Mar 8, 2010)

What about on cooking hoods, commercial application?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Elevators.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jack756 said:


> What about on cooking hoods, commercial application?


Yep. Everyone I've done had them.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Anything you want really. There really is not such thing as a "Shunt trip breaker", however some manufactures will use this term, which confuses people. Better to think of a shunt trip as an accessory on a breaker, a shunt trip is simply a trip coil assembly that recieves a trip signal from an external source.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Plus, I can't think of anywhere I've read that _requires_ shunt trips. They are simply one option available. Either job specs detail them, or it's a design choice.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Plus, I can't think of anywhere I've read that _requires_ shunt trips. They are simply one option available. Either job specs detail them, or it's a design choice.


They are very handy in paint shop/manufacturing. Tie them into your fire protection system and ALL pumping systems go down upon a fault.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> They are very handy in paint shop/manufacturing. Tie them into your fire protection system and ALL pumping systems go down upon a fault.


True, but there's other ways to accomplish the same result. Contactors are one.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> True, but there's other ways to accomplish the same result. Contactors are one.


Exactly, there are several ways to do what a shunt trip breaker does, just a design issue!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

tufts46argled said:


> Exactly, there are several ways to do what a shunt trip breaker does, just a design issue!



True. Every hood we have wired had an anzil system with shunts on the breakers. Maybe it's the easiest to design?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> True. Every hood we have wired had an anzil system with shunts on the breakers. Maybe it's the easiest to design?


It is easier. Just some wires from the ansul contacts to your shunt(s). Basically.

We usually do it old school with contactors and stuff. Especially in the restaurants around here; if you can avoid trying to rearrange breakers to fit shunt trips, the better off you'll be. Most of the circuits are usually run and installed by the owner of the restaurant. You can imagine what kind of interesting stuff you find in there.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Anything you can think of. I've used them with ansul systems, for phase loss protection, for hazardous locations just to name a few.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Shunt-trips are useful for generator protection, I've used them to meet the requirements of a disconnecting means for a remote building or when the main breaker is inside the building, I've seen them used in conjunction with an E-stop circuit (though I doubt it's legal), just about any time a breaker needs to be tripped open remotely or automatically. 

Rob


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Plus, I can't think of anywhere I've read that _requires_ shunt trips. They are simply one option available. Either job specs detail them, or it's a design choice.


Chicago requires them in dedicated information technology rooms. As has been said, usually tied in with fire suppression.

I've used them as EPO in MRI rooms (manufacturer spec).


----------

